# Sea-sickness pill:Recommendations please.



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a seasickness prevention pill that does not make you so sleepy that you can't drive afterwards ?

I've tried Stugeron but it makes me feel very odd. I don't believe in wristbands and so on so they won't work for me either.

( I've never been seasick but, after the crossing from hell to Spain last year I want to be prepared this time.)

G


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Don't suffer myself, but Rita does.

Stugeron is on this list, but the others might be worth a try:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1199016/Five-best--travel-sickness-remedies.html

She uses Kwells.

Peter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Stugeron (Cinarazine) is the one that MrsW has used for many years ( she got seasick in a canoe in the River Fowey and again on an airbed in a swimming pool) but with Stugeron taken 2 hours before sailing she managed a whole week of sailing (motor and wind) on a yacht in the Aegean - even though it was VERY rough one day.

There are also things like being able to see the horizon, siitting in fresh air rather than in the bowels of the ship, not consuming alcohol or a heavy meal and not sitting near a dangling object which all make a difference too....

Good luck, seasickness is horrible; you spend the first 6 hours thinking your are going to die, and the next 6 wishing that you had.....

and no-one has much sympathy for you either....

Dave


----------



## onnilucky (May 21, 2013)

Iv'e been going to sea since 1973 and the only thing that works every time for me is "Sit under a tree" :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

:?: :?: :?: :?: A tree.

cabby


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Boots own always work for me and has never made me feel tired


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I think it depends on the individuals metabolism. 
My wife who suffers from travel sickness has tried everything and although all the medications work they have left her slaughtered for several days afterwards .
That's why we use the channel tunnel now and drive all the way to Spain.


----------



## onnilucky (May 21, 2013)

Yes Cabby a tree, Preferably on Portsdown hill where you can see the fleet leaving without you.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Now shingi says try boots ..... can we have some serious answers please? :roll: 

As seasickness is a form of motion sickness I have a tip given to me as a child (which worked). Simply sit on a sheet of newspaper and hey presto. I was halfway to Blackpool on an Omnibus and feeling terrible. The driver suggested the newspaper and I was fine from then on.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

grizzly

have you tried ginger as a natural anti sickness ??

Don't know how effective it is but has been recommended for morning sickness etc

Aldra


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks all. It looks like I might persevere with Stugeron or try Boots own brand. I've only take one of the former at home, as a trial, so don't know how effective it is against sea-sickness but do know that I could not have driven the van safely- or even walked downstairs. Being a night crossing it won't matter too much if I am drowsy though and it seems to have worked well for Lesley. 

I have tried ginger Aldra. I took ginger biscuits and candied ginger with me last time but it didn't seem to do much- though I wasn't sick, just felt appalling. Early on in the night I was worrying that the bunk bed above me would come loose and crush me, later on I stopped caring whether it did or didn't. I couldn't have felt worse if it had done.

I guess you have to believe that sitting on newspaper will work, like my sister always believed in the bit of metal strip that Dad dangled from the rear bumper of the car when she was a little girl. She was never car sick after he did that.

G


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think Grizzly

it may be worth a trip and discussion with your GP 

if you explain the reactions he may well come up with an alternative

aldra


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Seasick*

I love rough seas, the rougher the better. I was on my travels last week in the storms and got some good thrash in on the Austal Irish Ferries fast craft to Ireland - even I could not stand at some points in the crossing

Russell

Back to topic though, I think all sea sick formula will have a drowsy side effect, so try those metal bracelets maybe?


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Grizzly,

No experience / comments re the chemicals.

The following I have picked up from experienced sailors.

Re food.

No caffeine, ie coca cola or coffee before or during the passage.

Do eat a meal say an hour before you depart. I.e. do not set sail on an empty stomach. This can be contrary to your natural instinct not to eat if not feeling well.

Have sandwiches to hand if setting off on a long passage. Easier to eat than a meal when not feeling great.

Crackers and an apple were highly recommended by a steward on board a ship, whenever he was told someone was not feeling well.

What to do

Ideally stay in the open and look at the horizon. On a sailing boat anyone remotely green is told to take the helm. The distraction and looking ahead at the horizon does the trick.

Keep away from any diesel / engine room smells.

If obliged to lie down, lie down in the direction of the ship / boat.

Hope this all helps. It is amazing how many professional racing sailors do not feel well at the beginning of an ocean race.

So there is always a great deal of sympathy. It is not a sign of weakness. It just happens that way for some people. Best of luck.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I can remember on the Grey funnel line, those that were prone to sea sickness and there were quite a few ate "Ships Biscuits". I don't think you can get them now and even if you could I doubt if they have weevils in. 

But may be dry bread and\or unsweetened biscuits simiiar to Rich Tea maybe.

Any pills that are used for balance issues i.e. Many Ears, Vertigo etc may help but I think it is one size does not fit all and you need to experiment.

If you are sick, make sure you are facing down wind. And certainly if possible being outside is better for you than inside although the least rocky part of the ship is at the bottom in the middle. Think sea saw. Ha ha ha. I just come out with them.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

The non drowsy antihistamines like Allegra or Cetirizine hcl will do the job for most people, it worked for my kids. There are also specific over the counter meds that don't cause one to be sleepy. Ask the druggist. And last but not least when sailing with friends I found that a can of beer helps. It quiets the nerves in the inner ear a bit.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks again all, some excellent suggestions here and all noted. 

We are both reasonably happy in rough seas but the August 2012 crossing we did to Santander took even the crew by surprise as it was unusually bad. I dread a repeat of that.

The snag is that you don't really notice anything much until you turn the corner to head south so taking a tablet then is a little late. If you take one when you board then you risk drowsiness. You pay enough for dinner that I want to be fully conscious while I eat it ! One of us needs to be fully compos mentis to drive off next day.

Going out on deck or even into the public areas was not an option. Outside areas were firmly off limits and inside was full of people being sick all over and that sets me off on dry land. We expected to feel better when we went to bed but it was impossible to sleep as, even on deck 8, the waves were crashing against the windows and each change of movement threw you out of bed so, even if you were not sick, you ached all over.

We had a wonderfully flat calm and sunny trip in early January 2012 so will have to hope that is repeated !

Off to source hard tack and weevils....Tesco is out so perhaps Waitrose ?

G


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

I never suffered from Seasickness until I had several bouts of Labrynthitis - the worst thing I have ever suffered! Now I do suffer and use the channel tunnel whenever I can, but you cannot use it for everywhere.

When I sail now, I get a seat facing the front. I don't take any pills. I don't drink alcohol (just tea or water). I do eat food (its easier on the stomach if you throw up) and I keep my eyes open.

As soon as I hit terrafirma it all seems to settle down again. Fortunately I have not suffered like you, you have my sympathy and I hope you soon find something to help you that works for you Grizzly.


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

We've used Seabands before with great success. It's a wristband with a pressure point on it, worn on each wrist. It also means no issues with drugs.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A couple of teaspoons of dried ginger powder in some form of drink (milk, fruit juice etc) I used to do a LOT of sea fishing and thats the only thing that ever worked for me !!!

There is not enough ginger in Ginger biscuits, ginger beer etc etc to have the desired effect. 

If you unfortuneate to get sea sickness it is VITAL that you replace all of the fluid AND SALTS that you will lose as soon as possible. Make sure you have a few sachets of dioralyte or similar, also even if you are vomitting make sure you eat something (dry biscuits etc) otherwise retching on a totally empty stomach can cause muscle strain/rips!

There is NOTHING in this world worse than bad seasickness, I had it just the once and I would have quiete happily died !!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I wouldn't dismiss the Seabands without trying them Grizzly.

I used to be a terrible sea-traveller, and feeling sea-sick for 2 or 3 days after getting off the boat.
I also found tablets left me drowsy and since I'm the sole driver I had to find an alternative.

And I found Seabands to work really quite well.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Its Stugeron for us if we need it. 

They should wear off in time for you to drive anyway.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*An UPDATE*

An update on this post.

We booked on the Pont Aven into Bilbao in early December and, about 6pm, the motion of the boat began to get uncomfortable, we found it difficult to move around and began to feel a bit yucky.

We took one Stugeron each and the effects were nothing short of miraculous. Within half an hour my other half went up to the restaurant and had lamb tagine, cheese board and fruit tarte. I had just developed a grade one, award winning cold and so stayed in bed but still felt well enough to sit up and read and have the rest of his cheese board and some fruit later.

We took one more before we went to bed, slept right through despite it being a rough night and went up and had a full breakfast next morning. There were no side effects or sleepiness at all.

I have not been so impressed by anything for a long time !

G


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Pusser said:


> few ate "Ships Biscuits". I don't think you can get them now and even if you could I doubt if they have weevils in.
> 
> Your right .You can`t get Ship`s Biscuits anymore.The weevils ate them all
> 
> ...


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, Grizzly - I am glad that it worked for you.

Half the battle is to have (and keep! uke a full stomach.

Of course, ships' biscuits are the lesser of two weevils :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Pasted from my last post

My Daughter who came with us to Spain this month get very bad travel sickness. 

She got on Armorique and was eating in the restaurant as we set sail. Force 3-4 moderate. Within minutes she was in the cabin and never moved from it for 22 hours. 

So when we got through Spain to France I looked up a brand someone mentioned on here, Nautamine. Cost €6.50 for a pack. 

From Cherbourg to Rosslare sea Wind,3-5 sea rough, she was fine. 

Three days later, we boarded Stena from Dublin port (now there is an arse in the world of a place to access). I looked on met office and gave my Daughter the bad news, sea very rough with Gale force 9. Captain announced that the sailing would be quite comfortable as the ship had stabilisers. 

It was rough as hell. But, My daughter was fine after taking the Nautamine. In fact she was amazed and asked me to stock her up with them!. 

TM


----------



## IPreston (Sep 26, 2013)

Jam sandwich.

Doesn't cure it but doesn't taste to bad coming back up


yes ex Matloet :lol:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

IPreston said:


> Jam sandwich.
> 
> Doesn't cure it but doesn't taste to bad coming back up
> 
> yes ex Matloet :lol:


Is a 'matloet' a french version of a matelot? :lol:

Caulkhead


----------

